# Dead pigeon in coop



## mystang89 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok, so I have something I just can't for the life of my figure out. I have (had) 8 homing pigeons living all nice and securely in their pigeon coop. They have nesting boxes on one side and plenty of branches to perch on with the other side. 

I come out today to check on them and I only count 7. I look in the coop and there is one lying on the ground, quite dead, without a head. Nothing can get in there. Seriously, nothing. It's boarded up tighter than Fort Knox. The only thing that "might" be able to is a rat. However, that being said, unless that rat can fly I can't see a rat being able to kill and eat my pigeon's head. If it would have gone for any of them it would have gone for the baby which constantly likes to roam the ground.

What happened? My mind draws a blank. I know that pigeons "can" kill other pigeons but I've never heard of them eating them. I know they "can" tromple the other pigeons but when I say there wasn't a head, I mean it. No existent.

Has anyone else ever run into anything like this or does Murphy just love me too much?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Rat !!!! Is your coop dark at night or do you leave a light on ?


----------



## mystang89 (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't leave the light on, it's dark at night. I will kill each and every rat!!!!!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I had the same situation years ago it got many of pigeons ripped their vent and head I rescued one that was attacked in his crop I NEVER KNEW who did this but I suspected Rats me 2, anyway you have to find a new secured and high enough loft or it will keep taking your pigeons down!!!


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Try to leave the light on . Rats don't like lights .& will leave eventually if no food .


----------



## markbrown (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes I agree with you I leave my pigeon coop in the dark.. And love to leave my all pigeons and dark light for the rest.. I have never any problem with the rat.. And I didn't see any rat around the coop ever..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

First thing's first,rats,mice,vermins are foes to pigeons. They spread plague,salmonella and other diseases in the coop. 
I hate to tell you but rats do attack and kill pigeons. I've seen with my own eyes ,rats and mongooses killing and eating pigeons in my friend's backyard.
Once my squabs started disappearing. I was shocked to find the rats being the culprits. And if a rat can enter your coop a snake and mongoose can also. Your coop is not secure. You gotta make arrangements,bud.
Here are some samples
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h6heT2kRDSQ#
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2yxfUsgaOYI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=2yxfUsgaOYI#
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Exgg2GS5ibs&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Exgg2GS5ibs#


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> First thing's first,rats,mice,vermins are foes to pigeons. They spread plague,salmonella and other diseases in the coop.
> I hate to tell you but rats do attack and kill pigeons. I've seen with my own eyes ,rats and mongooses killing and eating pigeons in my friend's backyard.
> Once my squabs started disappearing. I was shocked to find the rats being the culprits. And if a rat can enter your coop a snake and mongoose can also. Your coop is not secure. You gotta make arrangements,bud.
> Here are some samples
> ...


OH DEAR LORDY, THAT RAT thing Panicked me, I knew that they can attack and kill pigeons It already got some of my pigeons , but never thought how they do it!


----------

